# Destin offshore charter recommendation request



## ElHydro (May 18, 2017)

doubledub said:


> Looking to book a 7-person, day-trip, off shore charter out of the Destin area in May as a thank you gift to a very close friend.
> 
> Not really familiar with offshore options in that area. Can anyone with local knowledge recommend an outfitter?
> 
> Thanks.


Got some close friends that run a charter called the "Mighty Fine." They run a great charter--I've been out with them multiple times. 









Home | mightyfine







www.charterdestin.com


----------



## doubledub (Jun 26, 2019)

ElHydro said:


> Got some close friends that run a charter called the "Mighty Fine." They run a great charter--I've been out with them multiple times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the recommendation -- opinion/recommendation of a MS member means a lot.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Capt. Scott Robson is another option. He's the past president of the Destin charterboat association. Good guy, knows the fishery.


----------



## doubledub (Jun 26, 2019)

Zika said:


> Capt. Scott Robson is another option. He's the past president of the Destin charterboat association. Good guy, knows the fishery.


Thanks Zika! -- I'll look him up.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Captain Royce Dahnke, has a great offshore boat. 2nd generation charter boat captain. He is also an inshore fly fishing guide and a Skinny Water culture ambassador. His number is 850-687-6060. He is one of my best friends and a hell of a fisherman. Cast and Blast Charters. Tell him Padre sent you. Here some pics of a recent fun day out.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey Padre, I think Royce's boat will only take 5 guests, could be mistaken though. Royce can definitely put you on the fish, great Capt.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Kingfisher67 said:


> Hey Padre, I think Royce's boat will only take 5 guests, could be mistaken though. Royce can definitely put you on the fish, great Capt.


He can take 6 but if there is any way to make it work, he will definitely put you on fish. there is also Captain Preston Muller of Gulf angler Charters. Great guy and he has some great boats. Destin Bay Fishing Charters - Deep Sea Fishing Destin FL - Destin Inshore Fishing Charters. There are so many good ones in Destin that I actually don't like recommending one over the others because a lot of them are my friends. The truth is once you get over 6 people, you have to charter one of the bigger boats.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Padre said:


> Captain Royce Dahnke, has a great offshore boat. 2nd generation charter boat captain. He is also an inshore fly fishing guide and a Skinny Water culture ambassador. His number is 850-687-6060. He is one of my best friends and a hell of a fisherman. Cast and Blast Charters. Tell him Padre sent you. Here some pics of a recent fun day out.
> View attachment 199896
> View attachment 199897
> View attachment 199898
> View attachment 199899


Don't have anything to contribute to this thread. Just that picture on the dock made me sad. With the decimated state of the mahi fishery in Florida, I hope he's not regularly killing that number of juveniles. I have heard good things about Royce so I'll presume not. Sorry to derail.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

FLmatt said:


> Don't have anything to contribute to this thread. Just that picture on the dock made me sad. With the decimated state of the mahi fishery in Florida, I hope he's not regularly killing that number of juveniles. I have heard good things about Royce so I'll presume not. Sorry to derail.


Royce is a conservationist for sure. Part of Captains for Clean Water. We went to Tallahassee to protest the bill. He only practices catch and release in shore. This pic was 3 years ago and honestly, we know about the decline across the board in Florida with fisheries but one of the fisheries I have not heard about declining was dolphin. We only get them up here in the panhandle for part of the year, so we catch them when we can. None of these were undersize and we were 85 miles offshore in 1200' of water. But as a life long 3rd generation Floridian I share your concern. And actually the 2 generations before me were part of the problem. I remember going out and doing this every weekend with my dad as a boy. And doing the same with Blue crabs. Royce and I both put on catch and release redfish tournaments that benefit our local inshore conservation organization so we are right there with you. I also feel for captains like Royce who can only put their clients on 2 snapper (our signature fish here) for 6 weeks out of the year.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Appreciate the response. I'm glad to hear that. I was born and raised in South FL and grew up offshore fishing. Mahi was/is a staple of the fishery year-round. I have watched so many fisheries down there change and collapse even just in my lifetime. Mahi being the most recent. My father and grandfather have been offshore fisherman there since the late 1950's so I have piles and piles of their old logbooks to reference. I grew up watching the fleet of charter boats slide in their slip everyday and throw 43 juvenile dolphins on the dock so a bunch of tourists from Wisconsin or New York could get their pictures. I imagine most of the meat would never even be eaten. And these same charter captains are now confused as to why they troll barren weedlines all summer. FwC has taken some recent action but I fear its not enough.

Anyway, sorry to the OP, best of luck with your trip.


----------



## doubledub (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks again to everyone for the recommendations. And, yes, I think our group is going to need one of the bigger boats -- again, trying to give this group the full offshore experience.

But, as an aside... as an avid Louisiana fly/skiff fisherman, duck hunter and father; conservation is hugely important to me. I am looking for an experience and not a "meat haul". We are the stewards of this great resource for the next generation(s). We need to act accordingly. And, I would prefer to fish with a Captain that shares those ideals.


----------



## Cbrowntrout (Mar 10, 2021)

Who’d you end up booking? I’m looking myself for early July. Also weighing inshore vs. offshore


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Cbrowntrout said:


> Who’d you end up booking? I’m looking myself for early July. Also weighing inshore vs. offshore


If you fish inshore, you'll probably be dropping baits under a bridge or on deep spots. Our flats get real slow in the summer. In July, offshore will be good. Snapper season will be open.


----------



## Cbrowntrout (Mar 10, 2021)

Padre said:


> If you fish inshore, you'll probably be dropping baits under a bridge or on deep spots. Our flats get real slow in the summer. In July, offshore will be good. Snapper season will be open.


Awesome I appreciate the info. Not my style of fishing but just trying to spend some quality time with dad


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Cbrowntrout said:


> Awesome I appreciate the info. Not my style of fishing but just trying to spend some quality time with dad


Of course, you can do what most inshore guys do and fish the lights at night. There are even some guides that specialize in that. Most inshore captains here focus on "Popping cork" fishing for trout, reds, flounder, etc. Most of your skinny water guides either tarpon fish in the summer, or move toward night/light fishing or at the very least, super early morning. There is so much deep water around our flats that in the summer it is too hot and the fish are just not up on the flats. 
I really recommend the guide I mentioned above. He has 2 boats, an East Cape Caimen and an offshore boat. In the summer, he focuses mainly on offshore. He is super knowledgeable and if you want to bring fly rods you can. If the Mahi are running, he can find them and you can catch them on fly as well as live bait. If you book with him, tell him Padre or @fishythekid sent you. 
If you want an lights guy, try Kyle Gray at 850-687-1993


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Hook'd Charters is good. Even better if Britt wears her bikini.


----------



## doubledub (Jun 26, 2019)

Cbrowntrout said:


> Who’d you end up booking? I’m looking myself for early July. Also weighing inshore vs. offshore


Due to our group size (7) and lots of novice fishermen, we wanted/needed a larger boat. Ended up booking a 6 hour charter with Mighty Fine; and very glad we did. 

Boat and equipment are on the older side. But, that‘s quickly forgotten once you experience the knowledge, friendliness, commitment and quality of the crew. They worked HARD to put us on fish. Everyone in our group caught fish. Everyone left happy. I would highly recommend Mighty Fine.


----------



## Cbrowntrout (Mar 10, 2021)

Padre said:


> Of course, you can do what most inshore guys do and fish the lights at night. There are even some guides that specialize in that. Most inshore captains here focus on "Popping cork" fishing for trout, reds, flounder, etc. Most of your skinny water guides either tarpon fish in the summer, or move toward night/light fishing or at the very least, super early morning. There is so much deep water around our flats that in the summer it is too hot and the fish are just not up on the flats.
> I really recommend the guide I mentioned above. He has 2 boats, an East Cape Caimen and an offshore boat. In the summer, he focuses mainly on offshore. He is super knowledgeable and if you want to bring fly rods you can. If the Mahi are running, he can find them and you can catch them on fly as well as live bait. If you book with him, tell him Padre or @fishythekid sent you.
> If you want an lights guy, try Kyle Gray at 850-687-1993


Awesome, thanks again


----------



## Cbrowntrout (Mar 10, 2021)

doubledub said:


> Due to our group size (7) and lots of novice fishermen, we wanted/needed a larger boat. Ended up booking a 6 hour charter with Mighty Fine; and very glad we did.
> 
> Boat and equipment are on the older side. But, that‘s quickly forgotten once you experience the knowledge, friendliness, commitment and quality of the crew. They worked HARD to put us on fish. Everyone in our group caught fish. Everyone left happy. I would highly recommend Mighty Fine.


I appreciate the info. We’ll have three people but probably get a bigger boat to avoid getting the crap beat out of us if it’s windy.


----------

